# Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal



## steffen1 (19. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute,
möchte jetzt endlich auch ein Echolot kaufen. Erfahrung null. Lese nun seid Jahren darüber und die `Kompliziertheit`hat mich immer abgeschreckt. 
Aber zum Einsatzbereich:
1. Kein GPS, kommt vielleicht später mit der Erahrung
2. Talsperre und Ostsee sagen wir mal bis 50m
3. soll Fische anzeigen z.Bsp. Heringe oder Barschschwarm oder Einzelfische
4. Sollte die Bodenstruktur anzeigen, Wassertiefe usw.sowieso
5. möglichst unkompliziert sein
6. bis 500,- komplett 
oft sind die Preise ja ohne Zubehör,nervt mich schon etwas.
Ich möchte es einschalten und dann los.
Leider hat bei uns kein Gerätehändler Echos im Laden und wenn dann vielleicht eins.
Mal verschiedene Geräte anschauen und erklären lassen das wäre was ist aber hier nicht möglich.
Bitte um Tipps von den Echonutzern.
viele Grüße Stefen


----------



## Frank aus Lev (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Hallo,
es ist jetzt nicht böse oder negativ für das Forum gemeint, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das bringt nicht viel hier. Du wirst am Ende genau so unsicher sein wie jetzt auch wenn du dich mit der Materie ein wenig auseinander setzt. Es wirde eigentlich auch schon alles gesagt im Forum.

Ich hatte mich mehrfach auf unterschiedliche Geräte eingeschossen die empfohlen wurden. Sind sicherlich alle nicht schlecht, aber irgendwas passte dann am Ende doch nicht zu meinen Vorstellungen. Setze dich in Ruhe hin und mache dir eine Liste mit deinen Wünschen und Vorstellungen und dann rufe an.


----------



## bombe220488 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das beim Echolotzentrum gut beraten wird.
 GPS finde ich übrigens auf Ostsee unverzichtbar, so findet man wenigstens zum Ufer zurück und gute Stellen kann man leicht speichern und wieder anfahren.


----------



## steffen1 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Danke schon mal!

Werde auf jeden Fall dort anrufen. Aber ältere Modelle oder alle scheint es da nicht zu geben z.Bsp. Die Mark 5 von Lowrance?
Vg


----------



## racoon (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Einschalten und los - das geht mit nahezu allen Modellen. Allerdings hast Du dann nicht das Potential des Gerätes ausgeschöpft bzw verschenkst jede Menge Möglichkeiten. Dafür musst Du keine großen Scheine ausgeben, diese Geräte bekommst Du für 200 Euro. Nahezu jedes Echolot erfüllt Deine Kriterien - Fische anzeigen, Tiefe und Boden anzeigen.


----------



## Bodensee89 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Nimm eins mit GPS.

Ich hatte am Sonntag folgende Situation. 
Siehe Bild. 

Ohne GPS wäre das eher mies geworden auf den 20km bis an die heimische Boje zurück.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Nimm eins mit GPS.
> 
> Ich hatte am Sonntag folgende Situation.
> Siehe Bild.
> ...


Wow, normalerweise hättest du aber auch nur noch mit Radar unterwegs sein dürfen, aber die Haupsache es ist gut ausgegangen und wie du schon sagst ohne GPS, nein danke.


----------



## steffen1 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Hallo,
es wird ein Dragonly 5 DVS mit oder ohne GPS, muss ich noch entscheiden.
Danke noch mal.
vG


----------



## fischhändler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Würde dir immer ein Gerät mit GPS empfehlen
Bringt dich immer wieder heim.
Ein HDS oder Elite 5 reicht sicherlich aus.
bei allem anderen ohne GPS wirst du dich später ärgern


----------



## bombe220488 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

bitte mit GPS...


----------



## fischbär (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Im Notfall reicht doch das Handy mit seinem GPS. Aber natürlich ist eins mit GPS sehr empfehlenswert.
Allerdings kosten die Karten alle nochmal extra Geld!


----------



## steffen1 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Danke noch mal für die Unterstützung.

Warum ohne GPS? Ich habe immer ein Hand-GPS Garmin 72H dabei deshalb kann ich auf die GPS Funktion,denke ich, verzichten.
Zum Gerät selbst: Ich habe diesmal von anfang an zweimal kaufen eingeplant. Wie schon erwähnt habe ich von Echo null Ahnung. Das heisst noch nicht einmal eins aus der Nähe gesehen.
Mein Plan: Wenn ich dieses,relativ einfache, Gerät voll beherrsche,alles verstehe und lesen kann sehe ich ob es meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Wenn ja und ich zufrieden bin ok,wenn nicht schaue ich mich nach einem besseren Gerät um.
Ein Gerät für 1000 Euro was ich nicht lesen,nicht richtig bedienen,nicht ausschöpfen kann, nützt mir gar nichts.

Vg Steffen


----------



## Mollebulle (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Na, ich denke wenn Du erst mal ein Gerät "verstehen" willst, leih Dir lieber eins aus  und kauf Dir dann das passende ...|rolleyes


----------



## steffen1 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Keine schlechte Idee aber hier gibt es keinen Verleih.


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*



fischbär schrieb:


> Allerdings kosten die Karten alle nochmal extra Geld!





Open Seamap nicht......


----------



## fischbär (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Die läuft aber nur auf wenigen Echoloten. Meist wird mit maps nochmal abgezockt... Humminbird, Raymarine etc.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Für rund 300€ bekommst Du ein Garmin Striker 5dv mit Geber und GPS. Das Echolot hat CHIRP Technik und hat in dieser Preisklasse fast eine Alleinstellung. Das GPS gefügt zwar nicht über einen Kartenplotter aber die Grundfunktionen (markieren und wiederfinden, TRack anlegen usw.) sind vorhanden. Das dürfte Dir genügen. Im Echolotbereich kann es locker mit der gängigen 500€ Klasse mithalten und hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass man jederzeit höherwertige Geber anschließen kann. Versuch das einmal bei Lowrance Raymarine oder Humminbird.


----------



## fischbär (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Ist nicht ganz falsch. Man kann sich aber auch überlegen, nochmal 400 Euro draufzulegen und gleich was richtiges mit Sidescan und Schnulli kaufen...


----------



## steffen1 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Hile bei Echolotauf zum x-ten mal*

Hallo Heinz_Otto,
ich kann nur sagen DANKE! Richtig guter Tip,dieses Gerät wird es werden. GPS für Geschwindigkeit und Wegpunkte reicht mir völlig.
Hast du vielleicht selbst eins?

PS Hätte diesen Rat auch gern vom EZ gehabt.

vG


----------

